# Arg! VHD Restore Problems



## MichaelKB1977 (Jan 19, 2014)

For the life of me, I can't seem to get this recovered to the physical disk. DVRBars bombs and I don't really see another way to restore a VHD to physical disk. I've tried acronis, clonezilla, and VBoxManage. Are there any other methods off accomplishing this task or should I just do the cake thing and pay the $40 and forget about it?

Thanks!
Michael


----------



## MichaelKB1977 (Jan 19, 2014)

As a last resort, trying jmfs Copy now inside of VMWare with the VHD mounted as a disk and my tivo drive mounted. Hoping the copy works within the VM environment.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I have used VMWare with VHD files and jmfs several times and it has always worked well. In fact, that was one of the steps I used in creating my 4TB Premiere XL.

What model of TiVo are you working on, where did the VHD file come from, and what kind of errors are you seeing in DvrBARS? Other details like the OS you're running and the physical method of connection to the drive would also help. I haven't seen any similar bug reports before.


----------



## MichaelKB1977 (Jan 19, 2014)

It's a Premiere XL. Seems like ordering another drive (2tb green drive) allowed me to restore from image and it seems good to go now! Although a slight bit sluggish...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MichaelKB1977 said:


> It's a Premiere XL. Seems like ordering another drive (2tb green drive) allowed me to restore from image and it seems good to go now! Although a slight bit sluggish...


"Sluggish" goes with any freshly built TiVo. I've pushed my XL to the edge countless times by forcing calls until it had the latest software and a full load of guide data, but there's no substitute for just giving it a day or so to settle in even after it's up to date.

If it's up and running you're probably in pretty good shape.


----------



## MichaelKB1977 (Jan 19, 2014)

You've been incredibly helpful! Thank you!!


----------

